# New ATV and Trailer (a project)



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

Ive picked up another lease and the access is difficult by truck. I need to haul in a lot of stands and my oldest son is recovering from knee surgery so its time for a ATV. 
Ive not owned an ATV in the past. This is my first. I purchased a Polaris Sportsman 570 which means I also needed to buy a trailer so I bought a 5 x 8 with a built in Ramp. Both will need some modifications to suit my particular needs.



















The trailer did not come with a spare tire so I picked one up when I got the stuff for modifying the trailer.










The before.



















And the after.



















Hooks to tie a top down with.










I added a holder and some security for the spare.










Thompson's water seal on the wood. I also picked up a ball hitch so I can pull the trailer.










So far so good.



















The added weight makes the tongue much heavier so I picked up a trailer jack and other stuff.



















I added a whole lot more grommets to the edge of the canvas (not poly) tarp.










Since its real canvas I soaked it with 2 cans of silicone. I also added small ropes to each grommet.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

I dont want sag in the canvas as water will build up and destroy it. I added one additional row of wood to the front of the trailer and cut it to roughly a 2-12 pitch and used the hooks along the side to create a ridge and rafters made of rope. This pitch and the silicone will shed water well.





































I will seal up the front corners to keep tire splash water from entering.










There is a lot of storage in the front. I got a 15 foot cable (security) and I sewed a hook and a loop to the ends of 25 feet of towing webbing.



















There is also rear storage where I will store rope and a saw and flashlight and tools, etc.

I still need to make a rear rack for the ATV.

Contemplating making another canvas cover with a little more head room using 1 inch PVC we would form for the task.














































practice bending PVC without crushing it.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

Yesterday, the Benz Silent Rider muffler silencer I ordered, arrived in the brown truck. I fired up the MIG welder and attached it. (you only weld a small collar "adapter ring" to the existing muffler outlet) The rest of the silencer attaches with bolts. Wanting to know the difference it would make I set up a video camera to capture the before and after.

[video]


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

Nice write up. Where did you pick up the trailer?

I didn't watch the videos but I have used heat guns for years to bend PVC. You can make a wood jig if you want to make them match perfectly but I usually just eyeball em.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

I got it a Fleet Farm.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

NICE set up


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

It does not stick out any further than the whee and fender.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I think i seen that same atv at woods an waters and was impressed


----------



## FowlWeather (Mar 27, 2005)

Very nice rig. You do quality work! Thanks for sharing


----------



## fivegunner (Apr 28, 2003)

Nice looking set up , Thanks for posting.


----------



## Collier (Oct 3, 2017)

Awesome trailer, makes me wanna make one. My uncle got some good scraps I think we can build. We'll just finish installing the new rack, extang bed cover and a couple of led light bars on the current truck project before we plan for a next one. We might need a bigger one to fit the ATV and kids bikes.


----------

